# Monitor speaker tech infos



## Yvesleo (Oct 28, 2015)

Hello everyone

Is anyone ever found more detailed technical informations on Yamaha HS 80M and HS 10W than the ones in the owner's manual ?

Yves


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Welcome to HTS, Yvesleo!

Page 66 of the HS80M/HS10W User Manual seems to have a complete set of electrical and mechanical specs. Please let us know what else you are interested in.


----------



## Yvesleo (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks Lumen. That'll be helpful.

I should have had a look at Yamaha first. But as the product is discontinued I thought the manuals have been also removed. :huh:

Sometimes when we're in a hurry we're not as clever as our dog

Yves
PS Poor english bur I'm franco


----------

